
New Study: Cheap Weddings Lead to Fewer Divorces - jl87
http://thehustle.co/average-marriage-cost
======
harry8
"H/T" is this newspeak for "all content from"
[http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/10/the-
divorc...](http://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2014/10/the-divorce-
proof-marriage/381401/) No wait, maybe it's "we got the idea to plagiarise
this from"

Original source [http://www.randalolson.com/2014/10/10/what-makes-for-a-
stabl...](http://www.randalolson.com/2014/10/10/what-makes-for-a-stable-
marriage/)

Either way it's a very silly article "If only you spent less on your wedding
he wouldn't have started beating you." I mean really. Correlation is not
causation is the most overused phrase in analysing anything but that doesn't
really excuse this.

~~~
jl87
"H/T" is this newspeak for "hat tip"

~~~
minimaxir
HN requires the submission of the original if possible. In this case, the
Randal Olson article is the canonical source.

------
grawlinson
From what I've noticed, people who spend too much money on a wedding tend to
be getting married for superficial reasons, not because they love their
partner. So when shit hits the fan, nobody's surprised when they fall apart
rather than sort their crap out.

